# Mounting bracket doesn't fit junction box



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

swani said:


> So, do I need different screws than the ones that came with the light? Is there something else that I'm missing here? The holes in the junction box are not threaded otherwise I'd be sure that was the solution.


That particular pancake box isn't intended to support the weight of the fixture. The light fixture crossbar mounts directly to the joist or stud using wood screws passing right through the holes in the box. And of course, if the stud isn't behind the holes there is nothing for the screws to grip.

Rotate the box so the holes align with the stud. It looks like you have plenty of excess cable to do that. Then install the fixture crossbar plate with wood screws. Or replace the box with a steel one.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The 2 holes on the inner rim or the elongated holes should align with the holes in the blue mount. Either one.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Since the screw holes in the existing box are stripped, I would change the box to a metal one. Then the mounting plate connects to the box usually through whichever slotted holes you need, to make the fixture mounting bolts level.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Fishbulb28 said:


> That particular pancake box isn't intended to support the weight of the fixture. The light fixture crossbar mounts directly to the joist or stud using wood screws passing right through the holes in the box. And of course, if the stud isn't behind the holes there is nothing for the screws to grip.
> 
> Rotate the box so the holes align with the stud. It looks like you have plenty of excess cable to do that. Then install the fixture crossbar plate with wood screws. Or replace the box with a steel one.



Fish... Thanks.... I've never run into that.... Curisity, how is the pancake box itself mounted.

TIA


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Fish... Thanks.... I've never run into that.... Curisity, how is the pancake box itself mounted.


There is a hole in the center of the box for holding the box in place with the included short screw.


----------



## swani (Feb 26, 2017)

Just wanted to drop back in and say thanks for all the help. Light looks great!

:smile:


----------



## btremaine (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a similar problem replacing a light fixture. You can see the mounting box has only two screw holes and they are horizontal and spaced 2 3/4" apart. One is threaded the same as the decorative fixture bolt and the other hole has a slightly larger thread diameter.

The mounting holes for the decorative lamp are also horizonatal and spaced 2 3/4" apart. If the adjustable bracket is mounted using the two horizontal screw locations I can't attach the lamp to anything.??!!

Do I need to replace the box in the Wall to use this fixture?

Thanks,
Brian


----------

